# New species



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/68942...7.100010463712273&source=57&refid=18&__tn__=E

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Mar 16, 2017)

That is nice!


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 16, 2017)

If that is real.....I like it!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah, there were two species that was recently described and came from Aceh. The other species is a barbata type with ruffled dorsal and petals.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 16, 2017)

so... jokowii got beat out during publication?


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 16, 2017)

lunatum is a better name


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2017)

interesting flower.
a bit hirsuitissimum like in colour


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Mar 17, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.

Rob Z.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 17, 2017)

A beauty!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 17, 2017)

For those that don't like Facebook...







Pretty interesting bloom. I like the outstretched petals. Hopefully this is a typical trait for the species.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2017)

There is a PIC of this species in its native habitat with down swept petals and a slightly reflected dorsal basally. This may not be a mature flower.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 19, 2017)

Now that is nice! Cool flower.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting the picture here.

Very interesting in a good way. 
It looks like tonsum mixed with sukhakulii, but then those pink touch at the petal tips! Leaves are also interesting.


----------



## JAB (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice and interesting. Do we have a link to the publication that it was published in lieu of a Facefuck screen shot?


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2017)

I initially thought it could be a natural hybrid between tonsum and javanicum, but the original poster in Facebook says these grow in rather large natural populations, not just a few plants..


----------



## tenman (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like a javanicum hybrid


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2017)

Just when you think all the Paphs have been discovered!


----------

